# Set of Altima SE wheels for sale on ebay



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm selling a set of 17" Altima wheels on ebay. Follow the link below for more info, or email me if you're interested. Thanks.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7918937123


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Copied to classifieds.


----------

